# Can I bring some frozen shellfish into Hong Kong?



## bluestar (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm going fron California to HK shortly. I have a friend there; I'm thinking of bringing him an unique gift -- an abalone from northern California's ocean. Ours grow as big as 10" and is a stunning animal, not to mention tasty. 

I'm wondering, can I take such an item into Hong Kong? I would be raw, still in its shell, sealed in a vacuum pack, and frozen solid. Thanks.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bluestar said:


> I'm going fron California to HK shortly. I have a friend there; I'm thinking of bringing him an unique gift -- an abalone from northern California's ocean. Ours grow as big as 10" and is a stunning animal, not to mention tasty.
> 
> I'm wondering, can I take such an item into Hong Kong? I would be raw, still in its shell, sealed in a vacuum pack, and frozen solid. Thanks.


I can't be sure.... but it should be fine. I have brought meat and fish into HK and the customs people ignored it. I would be wrong to tell you such a high value item,might not cause you problems, but the restrictions are far less than those of Austrlia, Singapore or the USA .


Persoanally, i would take it, and if challnged about the fish,would say"didn't know but if it's a problem..take it" and you can walk away ...less the abalone


----------

